# Looking for HO Atlas AEM-7 # 907 in phase v



## apl1031 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Im looking for a Ho Atlas AEM-7 #907 or #914 in phase v. I would prefer #907 because I already have #914, but i could always renumber it. If anyone can help me find one it would be much appreciated.


----------

